# is Valvoline SAE 5W-30 SynPower full synthetic motor oil 502 compliant?



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

is Valvoline SAE 5W-30 SynPower full synthetic motor oil 502 compliant?


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*NO Valvoline Synpower 5W30 is not VW Compliant but Valvoline Synpower 5W40 MST Is*

NO Valvoline Synpower 5W30 is not VW Compliant but Valvoline Synpower 5W40 MST Is, which is available in quarts at Napa Or Oreilly Auto Parts If u Order It from there Warehouse Part # VV966

Valvoline Synpower 5W30 MST is the only 5w30 Valvoline Synpower that is VW Approved Which Is Only Available in Barrels 

http://valvoline.com/pdf/SynPower.pdf


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

VWVR624V said:


> NO Valvoline Synpower 5W30 is not VW Compliant but Valvoline Synpower 5W40 MST Is, which is available in quarts at Napa Or Oreilly Auto Parts If u Order It from there Warehouse Part # VV966
> 
> Valvoline Synpower 5W30 MST is the only 5w30 Valvoline Synpower that is VW Approved Which Is Only Available in Barrels
> 
> http://valvoline.com/pdf/SynPower.pdf



Auto Zone sells them for $20 for 5 quart bucket. Also Valvoline's website states it is compatible also the VW oil list also states it is good.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

XzipoX said:


> Auto Zone sells them for $20 for 5 quart bucket. Also Valvoline's website states it is compatible also the VW oil list also states it is good.




Autozone does not have Valvoline Synpower 5W40 available that last time I checked, not even for order through there warehouse; but AutoZone is the only parts store that has German Castrol Syntec 0W30 which is also VW Certified and Castrol Syntec 5W40


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

VWVR624V said:


> Autozone does not have Valvoline Synpower 5W40 available that last time I checked, not even for order through there warehouse; but AutoZone is the only parts store that has German Castrol Syntec 0W30 which is also VW Certified and Castrol Syntec 5W40




They have it on sale now


----------



## newtoncd84 (Mar 10, 2010)

XzipoX, can you confirm VW502, ACEA A3, BMW LL01, etc is on the back of the Valvoline 5w30 bottle you saw at AutoZone? 

The normal over-the-counter Valvoline 5W30 synthetic does not meet VW502/A3/BMW LL01, only the 5W30 MST does.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Valvoline synpower 5w40 mst vw502 vw505 vw505.01 on sale for $4.69/qt with mail in rebate*

VALVOLINE SYNPOWER 5W40 MST VW502 VW505 VW505.01 ON SALE FOR $4.69/QT WITH MAIL IN REBATE $5.69/QT BEFORE REBATE 


http://ecatalograck.genpt.com/Flyer/WebProject.asp?CodeId=7.4.1.1&BookCode=oct11flx#


----------



## B5.5lvr (Oct 27, 2011)

VWVR624V said:


> VALVOLINE SYNPOWER 5W40 MST VW502 VW505 VW505.01 ON SALE FOR $4.69/QT WITH MAIL IN REBATE $5.69/QT BEFORE REBATE
> 
> 
> http://ecatalograck.genpt.com/Flyer/WebProject.asp?CodeId=7.4.1.1&BookCode=oct11flx#


I don't see the 5w-40 MST oil on your link. Where is it?


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

B5.5lvr said:


> I don't see the 5w-40 MST oil on your link. Where is it?


It is just consider Valvoline Synpower 5W40 VV966 or 966 for the ad


----------



## zadeluca (Jul 15, 2008)

*YES, it is compliant*

according to the most recent list found here:

http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/0...s/Audi_TechnicalServiceBulletin_1997-2012.pdf

its on the last page


----------



## VWDUBBTECH (Oct 15, 2011)

Just use 5w40 full synthetic nothing else.


----------

